# Bach Cello Suite N°.1 – Prelude - My Favorite Classical



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/bach-cello-suite-n-1-prelude/


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/bach-cello-suite-n-1-prelude/


A worthy contender, to be sure.
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/bach-cello-suite-n-1-prelude/


Always curious what's up next.


----------

